# baby beardies



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

roughly 2 weeks to go till the 1st clutch of babies from Harlyn & Skye hatch, 7wks rougly till the 2nd clutch hatch. got the 'baby viv' set up and its making me more excited lol. Found a heat rock through my travels which i believe is relatively new in the reptile equipment sales although i have seen them used in various reptile shops...hope they like it :2thumb: just gotta hold tight and wait for the 1st 14 babies now...


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

I have heard bad things about heated rocks!
They heat up too hot and may hurt the little ones!
Beardies absorb the UVB and heat from sensors in their head and back, and as a result, have a sensitive tummy.

Stick a thermometre directly on the rock for afew days and monitor the heat for peace of mind, that's what i would do.

Some might say "omg take it out now!" But do your own trials, take it out, let it heat up for a day and see how hot it is for you, then use good judgement!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

i was a bit weary and got a heat mat incase. i have been running the rock 4 a few days 2 see what temp it keeps the viv at and it does keep at right temp. I have taken on board what you said and put the thermo directly on it insted of near it. with the thermo on the rock you cant really tell exact wot temp the rock is, on the instructions it sed it cuts out at 50c. i've put my baby geckos in there for the time being and although they dont need as much heat as beardies, they sit on the rock. all seems to be fine, i'd say its safe enough


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

The best equipment to use for heating the little ones are ceramic heaters or low wattage heat bulbs, controlled by a dimming thermostat to simulate night and day.
I use a 40w Ceramic heat lamp and it sets the temperatures nicely, remember, beardies don't absorb heat through their tummys! 

Edit: Just realised you put your geckos on the heat mat / rock instead, this will be fine, still, I'd rather use just a heat mat and no rock at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

heat rises anyway so wouldnt they get heat from the area around them through they air?? if that makes sense lol.i got a ceramic heat lamp in the adults viv. i think as long as the temp in the viv as a whole is ok then it dont really matter what heat source you have as long as it doesnt cause them pain obviously.

 mite do a post see what people think of these rocks...


----------

